# Anyone interested in Cemet Mixer Drums?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

My family owns a concrete plant and well replaced a few of there mixer drums I believe there are around 6 and we also some some metal beam style structures, If so only thing we would ask is to get the coordinates once deployed. My family has donated tons of these mixer drums & other structure to the Emerald Coast Reef Association and private organizations. If interested just let me know? 

*Also we will include $500 towards the deployment of the reefs to help with the bill. Like I said we only want the coordinates to the reef in return* *and we will follow or ride with the barge that deploys them to insure this.*

*(Someone asked about the delivery to the barge cost: We have a lowboy trailer + semi and would be more then happy to delivery in the Destin/Pensacola area which is where we would like to see them deployed the only thing we asking in return is the deployed location coordinates)
Here is a photo of what the drums look like from ones that we donated to the ECRA.








*


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Scrap yard run?


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

No lol not looking for them to goto the scrap yard rather put them in the ocean for a reef. If no one takes them we will eventually permit these things for reefs we already cleaned them and put 2yrds of cemet in them for the weight requirements.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure wish I had some way to deploy them.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What would it cost to get them to a barge for deployment?


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

My dad owns a trucking company and has a spare lowboy trailer rig if it's in the Pensacola/Destin area shouldn't be anything like I said we just would like the coordinates to where they are dropped. That's fair enough I think.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I would go with who ever deploys them so you can see them be deployed and write down the numbers. I dont think any of the forum members would do you wrong espically with you giving free reefs, with delivery but you never know. If i had a way to do it i would be all over this. Give Capt Paul Redman a call, You can get his number in the phone book or pm me and ill send it to you. In the phone book look up Snapper Trapper fishing charters.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

What do they weigh?


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure of there exact weight but I would say atleast 3000lbs (1yrd) of concrete in them and I believe they are 5/8in thick steal drums. I will measure them out and give you an ruff estimate.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*weight*



DreamWeaver21 said:


> What do they weigh?


 
too damn much for a 24 foot skiff!!!!!!!!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah these aren't small drums there 10yrd concrete mixers off of mack trucks there are some that weigh less then others I will look up the manufacture tomorrow and get an estimated weigh of the drums They probably only weight about 1500lbs if that without any cemet in them. We had some deployed about 4 years ago when we replace the ones before these and used a 50x30 barge towed by a captain and crew I cannot remember. I believe the cost was around $5000 to have them deployed but there was also around 15 of them. Those drums are on the Public Reef Database for Okaloosa County under "Mixer Drums".


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

ECRA deployed the drums in the picture you posted. They are currently helping the county depoly a tug boat.Once thats done they will likely take you up on your offer. Candy Handsard is who you need to talk to. Check out ecreef.org


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

JFG said:


> ECRA deployed the drums in the picture you posted. They are currently helping the county depoly a tug boat.Once thats done they will likely take you up on your offer. Candy Handsard is who you need to talk to. Check out ecreef.org


JFG you didn't read the post, I know these were deployed by the ERCA because our company donated them to the ERCA I have a Thank You letter on my wall at my office. I'm looking for more of private donation if no one wants them then we will just deploy them to our private reef collection private meaning until someone finds the, :thumbsup: thanks for trying to help tough :thumbup:


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i have been doing alot of work in mexico beach . i live here and would prefer to have these beuties in my own back yard. But rathers than have these or future ones go to waste call mbara 
Bob Cox - President
[email protected] 
or it might be something one could do from one of the new peirs by crane for beach structure with out a barge. They are putting in 30 reef balls at west end parking lot for a under water state park as well ... might be able to just park them in the parking lot and add to that snorkle reef in the sound.Personally i would like to see a good sized deep bay reef .


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

That would be a cool thing to do with these drums, Were thinking about building these Reef Balls and donating them since the concrete would be the excesss concrete that was left over from the jobs. We will just need to build or buy some reef ball molds.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I shot u a PM reagarding the mixers, if you still have them, PM me back a phone # and I will call u next week.

The mixers may be deployable in the Bay or Nearshore sites with some modiifications to keep them from rolling around.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

*cement mixer drums*

sent you a pm, I'll take a few if we can work out transportation.


----------



## riverhunter (Oct 10, 2009)

I was always told they make terrible wrecks They roll around to much.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

We already set them out, no one really showed interest in them. Set 4 of these out with a few more other structures.
Riverhunter we filled them with 2yrs of concrete and welded bars on the outside for rolling, we dropped a few back in 2006 and still in the same place, It would seem like they would roll about but there are a few things you can do to prevent it.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Did you set them or any others in the Pensacola beach area? Im new and still learning how to even find anything out there. I cant say I have had any luck but have had some help with numbers but wont be able to go out until two weeks if earliest. I am also limited with a 20 ft boat and 44 gallon tank. I normally come out of navy point. I saw this and thought it was pretty cool that your using them as reefs than scrapping them. unfortunately, I couldn't be of any help getting them out there. I am barely making ends meet here and still trying to get some time when I can to do some fishing. I wished cabinet work would pick up again. Even side work is far and few to find. anyway, I am glad to hear about the reefs and wanted to say Thanks for the donation of them.:thumbsup:


----------

